# oOo.Joyeux noel.oOo.



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

*J'aimerais bien et avec votre aide faire de ce post un fil où chacun de vous y laisserait un mot ,une phrase pour souhaiter de bonnes fêtes.*
*Un post où il n'y aurait aucun sous entendu, aucune réplique désagréable, aucun jugement sur rien ni personne...aucun discours même, juste un voeu..un souhait...*

*Joyeux Noel à toutes et tous.Bonnes fêtes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

*Noël*
c'est le 25 décembre.


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noël


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noël à tous les membres du forum !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Un post où il n'y aurait aucun sous entendu, aucune réplique désagréable, aucun jugement sur rien ni personne...*



Bon, ben j'vous laisse...


----------



## quetzalk (24 Décembre 2005)

Mes chères amies, mes chers amis,

je soutiens de tout coeur l'initiative de Dory. Trop souvent dans ce forum des discussions partent en couille à cause de connards qu'il faudrait pendre par les tripes, alors que la plupart, la majorité silencieuse, n'attend ici que distraction et bonne humeur. Noël, par delà les clivages religieux et culturels, reste une fête universelle qui mérite de nous voir TOUS rassemblés ici, dans une sérénité fraternelle enfin retrouvée. Nous ne répondrons donc pas à la grossière provocation de ce Ferrero Rocher  de Purfils qui feint d'ignorer que la tradition - ou plutôt l'usage - entérinent le fait que les voeux sont souvent prononcés *avant**le 25 décembre... si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

Alors comme Dory, comme Quetzalk, et comme tous ceux ici qui aimeraient voir les genoux de Dory et les :mouais: , non rien donc comme Dory, rejoignez-nous dans ce thread et surtout *faites court bordel ! *

Vive Macgeneration, vive la charte, vive le Bar.


----------



## mado (24 Décembre 2005)

Tu crois au Père Noël ?


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux noël à tous (Vivement que ça ce termine...:rateau


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois au Père Noël ?


Moi ça m'arrive oui  Même que des fois il passe en avance 


Bref : Joyeux Noël


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne répondrons donc pas à la grossière provocation de ce Ferrero Rocher  de Purfils qui feint d'ignorer que la tradition - ou plutôt l'usage - entérinent le fait que les voeux sont souvent prononcés *avant**le 25 décembre... si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.




*Qu'y puis-je moi*
si Jésus Christ sauveur et rédempteur est né le 25 décembre 00 à minuit pile


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Historiquement, ça se discute un peu tout de même


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'y puis-je moi*
> si Jésus Christ sauveur et rédempteur est né le 25 décembre 00 à minuit pile



... Oui. en Provence, de surcroit. Entre Avignon et les Saintes Marie... Comme le dit la chanson...


----------



## quetzalk (24 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne répondrons donc pas à la grossière provocation de ce Ferrero Rocher  de Purfils qui feint d'ignorer



_Cette modération vous était offerte par les Chocolats de l'Ambassadeur _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Oui. en Provence, de surcroit. Entre Avignon et les Saintes Marie... Comme le dit la chanson...


*Alors que les rois mages*
le cherchaient en Galillée, comme le dit également la chanson.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> _Cette modération vous était offerte par les Chocolats de l'Ambassadeur _


Oui. Mais "Couille" et "connards" n'ont pas été remplacés par des noms de friandises...


----------



## quetzalk (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors que les rois mages*
> le cherchaient en Galillée, comme le dit également la chanson.



Quand on voit qu'ils ont failli le brûler justement, c'est dingue.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> et comme tous ceux ici qui aimeraient voir les genoux de Dory



Ca serait vraiment noël si on voyait son Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Décembre 2005)

là j'hésite... à péter l'ambiance de ce thread... mais si vous insistez... 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait vraiment noël si on voyait son Ferrero Rocher.



sans le papier doré autour alors...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là j'hésite... à péter l'ambiance de ce thread... mais si vous insistez...



Tiens, mon Vince ; t'es là? 'Tain, c'est Noël, alors! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là j'hésite... à péter l'ambiance de ce thread... mais si vous insistez...




*Oh non oh non !*
Dory a demandé que ce soit un thread cucul la praline où la joie et l'allégresse et les bons sentiments à la noix soient tartinés par couches épaisses.


----------



## joanes (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux noël à toutes et à tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Joanes!!! On a dit pas de sous-entendus!!!


----------



## mado (24 Décembre 2005)

Argh... le gang des bad boys a débarqué !

:love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oh non oh non !*
> Dory a demandé que ce soit un thread Ferrero Rocher à la praline où la joie et l'allégresse et les bons sentiments à la noix soient tartinés par couches épaisses.



Y'a d'autre parfums?


:rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Argh... le gang des bad boys a débarqué !
> 
> :love:



Joyeux Noël Thérèse.

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## mado (24 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux Noël Thérèse.
> 
> :love:




Fallait pas Pierre ! :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Argh... le gang des bad boys a débarqué !
> 
> :love:



Heuuuu... Je préfère Rude boys, madame Mado... Ca me rappelle le bon vieux temps... :love:


----------



## r0m1 (24 Décembre 2005)

joyeux noël à tous !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai un truc à vous balancer par MP, tout à fait dans l'esprit de Noël !_




Te gènes pas, mon pépère... :love:


----------



## mado (24 Décembre 2005)

Dis Roberto, je peux l'avoir aussi ?


----------



## Jec (24 Décembre 2005)

Heu.... à tous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Oui...


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> Dory a demandé que ce soit un thread Ferrero Rocher à la praline où la joie et l'allégresse et les bons sentiments à la noix soient tartinés par couches épaisses.



Je n'aime pas les pralines


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, dites : les Anciens du Cercle Disparu des Pouëts...
> Là j'ai fini de bosser, j'en ai ma claque, *roue libre* avant la réunion de famille et les petits plats.
> 
> 
> ...


file j'en peux plus hier soir y avait une fille avec une jupe qui montrait sa culotte sans se pencher !!!!


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'attends ce soir pour vous balancer le joyeux Noël.... ya des convenances, merde ! 

respectent plus rien ces jeunes.... ces vieux non plus d'ailleurs ! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2005)

joyeux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci mon Roberto! :love: :love: :love: :love: Ca c'est du Noël!!!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, dites : les Anciens du Cercle Disparu des Pouëts...
> Là j'ai fini de bosser, j'en ai ma claque, *roue libre* avant la réunion de famille et les petits plats.
> 
> 
> ...




Fait peter! 

[mode private] tu as encore le fichier que tu avais mis en ligne au cerlce? Pas pu le récupérer, j'avais plus de connexion rapide a l'époque.  [/mode private]


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, dites : les Anciens du Cercle Disparu des Pouëts...
> 
> _J'ai un truc à vous balancer par MP, tout à fait dans l'esprit de Noël !_



C'est super sympa de nous avertir qu'on ne recevra pas ça.
Bande d'égoïstes. Une veille de Noël en plus.
Bravo.
Là je dis bravo.
Pfffff...


_Euh... Ca y est: je suis seul devant mon écran. _


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> C'est super sympa de nous avertir qu'on ne recevra pas ça.
> Bande d'égoïstes. Une veille de Noël en plus.
> Bravo.


C'est réservé à une certaine ...élite?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fait peter!
> 
> [mode private] tu as encore le fichier que tu avais mis en ligne au cerlce? Pas pu le récupérer, j'avais plus de connexion rapide a l'époque.  [/mode private]


mmmhhh:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est super sympa de nous avertir qu'on ne recevra pas ça.
> Bande d'égoïstes. Une veille de Noël en plus.
> Bravo.
> Là je dis bravo.
> ...



Heuuuu... Roberto ; je crois que Nobody, il mérite...  :love:


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu... Roberto ; je crois que Nobody, il mérite...  :love:



Faut TOUJOURS écouter Patochman: il est TOUJOURS d'excellent conseil.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

fallait être au Cercle


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est réservé à une certaine ...élite?



Exactement.


:rateau:



:love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 15  21  17  23...
> 
> :love:


carton !!!


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est réservé à une certaine ...élite?


Ouais, celle de ceux qui paient ! 

Donc quand on a pas de thune comme nous...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, celle de ceux qui paient !
> 
> Donc quand on a pas de thune comme nous...



Le cercle n'a jamais été payant, jeune impudent!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

Non non c'était gratos


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le cercle n'a jamais été payant, jeune impudent!


mais on s'en est payé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais on s'en est payé



En tout cas, ça fait encore parler. T'as vu?


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> Ouais, celle de ceux qui paient !
> 
> Donc quand on a pas de thune comme nous..


S'il faut payer pour en faire partie...et vu les énergumènes ..je préfère adherer à autre chose.


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto .... je plaisantais


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> 15  21  17  23...
> 
> :love:




C'est beau noël!
:love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Heu tu as Photoshop©, jpmiss ?_



Oui! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et là ça signifie qu'il a Photoshop, avec les calques.
> :rose:



   

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

madame santa claus ? o-rama ?


----------



## joanes (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et là ça signifie qu'il a Photoshop, avec les calques.
> :rose:



Yark, yark, yark, les calques (enfin, j'me comprends...  )


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> S'il faut payer pour en faire partie...et vu les énergumènes ..je préfère adherer à autre chose.


oh mais "adhère"


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

mauvais noël.  

(attention ceci est une antiphrase due à ma mauvaise humeur.  )


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Yark, yark, yark, les calques (enfin, j'me comprends...  )


tu click sur tous les yeux inutiles, puis image -> aplatir


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> oh mais "adhère"



C'est ce que je fais....


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

encore un peu plus


----------



## golf (24 Décembre 2005)

*Nous vous souhaitons à toutes et tous de*


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

oh mais je notable bien les bookmarks


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

> on est des notables, ici.


De quel village ou contrée...?


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

Merci Golf .


Joyeux Noel également.


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Et bien jouyeuses fêtes à nos GM (gentils modos) et à nos GA (gentils admin)







:love::love::love::love::love:


:king:
​


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On a un peu perdu la carte.
> Depuis on erre.



Des nomades qui se prétendent des seigneurs....des troubadours.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On a un peu perdu la carte.
> Depuis on erre.


je vais essayer de prendre du temps pour coder une FAQ


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> De quel village ou contrée...?



Du comptoir


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Des nomades qui se prétendent des seigneurs....des troubadours.



Va dire ca a Gengis Khan!

Ben nous c'est pareil: là où on passe la pelouse trépasse.


----------



## quetzalk (24 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Va dire ca a Gengis Khan!
> 
> Ben nous c'est pareil: là où on passe la pelouse trépasse.



RAPPEL : Monsieur Miss, on avait dit *pas de sous-entendus*, espèce de jeune peigne-boîte à chocolats !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> RAPPEL : espèce de jeune peigne-boîte à chocolats !


Ben nan justement après y a plus rien a peigner


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

*Moi j'dis:*








:rateau:


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

mince : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pierrou."


----------



## Imaginus (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noel !!!​


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

j'espère qu'il y a assez de pailles dans la crèche car mon frère vient de m'inviter


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

L'important, c'est plus la quantité de poudre non ?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

pas d'inquiétude avec un chef de service


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Y'en à qui on décidé de rester éveiller pour voir passé le bonhomme rouge ce soir ... 
Tricheurs


----------



## Patamach (24 Décembre 2005)

Rien à voir mais ...

Quel rapport entre le Père Noel et jesus ...

D'un coup comme ca la question me vient.

c'est dingue.


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir mais ...
> 
> Quel rapport entre le Père Noel et jesus ...
> 
> ...



Y'en a un auquel on ne crois pas, et un autre auquel on croit pas non plus


----------



## da capo (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noël !
​


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir mais ...
> 
> Quel rapport entre le Père Noel et jesus ...
> 
> ...




Pi après la prière, il met une ambiance du tonnerre de Dieu (ben oui!).

Quel déconneur ce Père Noël!


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous seriez assez aimables pour fout' *un coup de boule vert sapin à tirhum*, qui nous a gratifié en haut de page d'une image dont j'apprécie la justesse morphologique la sobriété graphique et l'à-propos bienveillant.
> :love:
> :love:



merci! du coup j'ai fait un effort surhumain en en faisant une autre...
je remet la 1ère aussi, j'ai eu l'impression qu'elle se sentait un peu seule tout à l'heure...  










vivement ce soir, pour ouvrir la première bouteille...!!


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> vivement ce soir, pour ouvrir la première bouteille...!!




Pourquoi attendre ? c'est Noël toute la journée


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

ça c'est du cul, je déteste les filles maigres


----------



## Patamach (24 Décembre 2005)

Avec un petit 90D à la clé et ce serait parfait.


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Avec un petit 90D à la clé et ce serait parfait.




C'est Noël !!!


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Avec un petit 90D à la clé et ce serait parfait.



comme ça ?
je triche un peu; elle était dessinée depuis plusieurs jours...


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> comme ça ?
> je triche un peu; elle était dessinée depuis plusieurs jours...




Prems...je l'ai vue en premier...pas touche les autres


----------



## richard-deux (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon réveillon à tous et bon Noël.​


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi mais c'est moi qui l'ai complimenté le premier, avé le coudbool et tout !




Je la ramène dans 2 jours promis


----------



## Patamach (24 Décembre 2005)

Arretez tout
Ce soir j'ai ma belle mère a la maison.
Le souvenir de ce dessin risque de me tirer quelques larmes.


----------



## y&b (24 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les gars soyez cool, pour fêter ma cinquième étoile, laisser la moi sivouplait ...


----------



## Imaginus (24 Décembre 2005)

Hum une Bellamynette...


----------



## AOSTE (24 Décembre 2005)

BON NOEL


----------



## Sloughi (24 Décembre 2005)

​
JOYEUX NOEL!!!​


​


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2005)

tu me file la version psd ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Juste histoire de marquer le coup... :love::love:




sympatoche !! j'viens de faire un tour rapide sur ton site...  
bon...3+1=4... je vous fait un p'tit "paquet", pas eu le temps de mettre un noeud rose autour :






en un peu plus grand :
http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/1025/latotale15gv.jpg
joyeux noël !!  :love:


----------



## dadanini (24 Décembre 2005)

*
BONNE FÊTES A TOUS ET JOYEUX NOEL.*


Voir la pièce jointe 8067


-------------------
(Attention sur la route.)

-------------------

Dans le monde une vie ne vaut rien, mais rien ne vaut la vie


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noel a tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

*Dis, Rob' tu nous aurais pas par hasard *
une version spéciale uncensored pour nous, tes anciens camarades du Cercle© ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/1025/latotale15gv.jpg
> joyeux noël !!  :love:



Ca rappelle un peu Coyote comme style mais faut dire que pour les filles a moitié a poil c'est efficace


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dis, Rob' tu nous aurais pas par hasard *
> une version spéciale uncensored pour nous, tes anciens camarades du Cercle© ?



J'ai le lien pour un psd sympa  (mais je devais etre le seul membre du cercle a ne pas l'avoir eu a l'époque  )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX NOËL À TOUS
Pas grand chose d'autre à souhaiter puisque depuis la chite de l'union soviétique et la retraite d'Annie Cordy l'humanité nage dans le bonheur et l'oppulence, mais goifrez vous bien tous.


----------



## macelene (24 Décembre 2005)

Oui bon y'a que ça en stock...?  

Pas de Père Noël...? 

  
​


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

joyeux noel a tous, et n'oublier pas de faire un sourir au gens que vous croisé  sa suffit pour pour passé une belle journée et même une belle année.


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon y'a que ça en stock...?
> 
> Pas de Père Noël...?
> 
> ...


même si y a que ça en stock s'est pas grave je prend .


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon y'a que ça en stock...?
> 
> Pas de Père Noël...?
> 
> ...



spécialement pour toi...
lui, il se sent tout seul....par contre pas de bonnet de père noël...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

*JOYEUX NOEL  A TOUS* ​


----------



## bugman (24 Décembre 2005)

:love: Joyeux Noel les amis :love:

et surtout... Attention sur les routes !


----------



## Oizo (24 Décembre 2005)




----------



## joubichou (24 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

>



Faut un "t" à la 3ème personne du singulier.

Tsssss...

Gâcher comme ça...

Ahlala...


----------



## Piewhy (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux noël, en cette période... ayons une pensée pour Jésus qui dans quelques heures va se geler les noisettes dans une étable à Betlehem



> Oulala que j'ai froid! Maman tue donc l'ane et le boeuf pour me faire une couverture!


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

je suis passé chez un pote et il triche lui sous son sapin il a mis ses chausson mais il chausse du 50 alors il pouras avoir plein de cadeaux.


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis passé chez un pote et il triche lui sous son sapin il a mis ses chausson mais il chausse du 50 alors il pouras avoir plein de cadeaux.



Mon fils y a placé ses palmes.

Le petit canaillou.

:love: :rateau:


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mon fils y a placé ses palmes.
> 
> Le petit canaillou.
> 
> :love: :rateau:


il est pas con lui    

il tien de son père?


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il est pas con lui
> 
> il tien de son père?




J'aime quand tu dis ça!!!

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux noël, en cette période... ayons une pensée pour Jésus qui dans quelques heures va se geler les noisettes dans une étable à Betlehem



Bah, d'après l'étude historique "Le Da Vinci Code" il va trouver de quoi se les réchauffer...


----------



## toys (24 Décembre 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Joyeux noël, en cette période... ayons une pensée pour Jésus qui dans quelques heures va se geler les noisettes dans une étable à Betlehem


-tuons le!!!!!!!!!!!!
- amis non s'est Mr Burn's
- tuons Mr Burn's


----------



## al02 (24 Décembre 2005)

Le Père Noël nous vient en partie de Coca-Cola.

Voir cette page !






> C'est en 1931, que le *père Noë*l prit finalement une toute nouvelle allure dans une image publicitaire, diffusée par la compagnie *Coca-Cola*. Grâce au talent artistique de Haddon Sundblom, le *père Noë*l avait désormais une stature humaine (le rendant ainsi plus convaincant et nettement plus accessible), un ventre rebondissant, une figurine sympathique, un air jovial et une attitude débonnaire. La longue robe rouge a été remplacée par un pantalon et une tunique. Ceci est plus marqué aux Etats Unis, car en France, le père Noël a conservé une longue robe rouge.
> *Coca Cola* souhaitait ainsi inciter les consommateurs à boire du *Coca Cola* en plein hiver.
> Ainsi, pendant près de 35 ans, *Coca-Cola* diffusa ce portrait du *père Noël* dans la presse écrite et, ensuite, à la télévision partout dans le monde. L'idée que les enfants se font aujourd'hui du *père Noël* est fortement imprégnée de cette image.


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

oui bah ça va pas besoin de le rappeler, on sait. :sleep: :mouais:


----------



## al02 (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> oui bah ça va pas, besoin de le rappeler, on sait. :sleep: :mouais:



C'est plus fort que moi, faut que j'étale ma culture !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Comme on bouffe n'importer quoi, le lendemain c'est pafois inspiré par caca collé...


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

c'est vrai que la culture de la consomation brain-washing est importante de nos jours, j'avais oublié.


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2005)

Bon bah bon Noël à tous, bande de geeks 

Et que le Wired soit avec vous


----------



## yoffy (24 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX NOËL !!!  :rose:


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

pourquoi 2 bougies?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi 2 bougies?


Une devant, une derrière...

C'est noël! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

*Putain de merde ! mais vous êtes en train de saboter la bonne ambiance pure et innocente de Noël !!!! * 


Bon......


JOYEUX NOËL A TOUTES ET A TOUS !!!!!!!!


:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Excellent soirée avec votre belle mère, vos neveux qui chialent, la maîtresse de maison qui tap sa crise, la dinde qui crame, la panne de voiture au retour sur une route verglassée


----------



## Pierrou (24 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'y vais à pattes, alors comme ça ça fait ça en moins.. 

J'ai pas de belle mère, ni de neveux.... reste les dindes ( la maîtresse de maison et la bouffe )


----------



## al02 (24 Décembre 2005)

A tous, Joyeuses Pâques !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX NOEL!!!!


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> A tous, Joyeuses Pâques !!!


C'est bien, t'es pas en retard


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

JOYEUX NOEL NARU Où QUE TU SOIS


----------



## House M.D. (24 Décembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> JOYEUX NOEL NARU Où QUE TU SOIS


Merci, à toi aussi


----------



## Warflo (24 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noël les Gens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là j'hésite... à péter l'ambiance de ce thread... mais si vous insistez...


Vas y !!! C'est pas encore noël


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)




----------



## al02 (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>



*iPantoufle ?*


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une devant, une derrière...
> 
> C'est noël! :love:





> Points disco
> Votre niveau de réputation pour ce message est extrêmement positif.



Je vous demande de vous arrêter!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> *iPantoufle ?*


Nan, pas à c'theure là, je lavais les linge de la sage femme de Ste Marie.


----------



## N°6 (25 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je vous demande de vous arrêter!




C'est fait...   




> Vous devriez brûler d'autres cierges avant d'en offrir de nouveaux à jpmiss, qui est déjà plein...


----------



## duracel (25 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait...



Bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

>



Joyeuses fesses à tous ! ... heu... fêtes ! Pardon.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeuses fesses à tous ! ... heu... fêtes ! Pardon.



Non mais t'as pas honte? Elle as aussi de très jolie botte (Dory??).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'as pas honte? Elle as aussi de très jolie botte (Dory??).



Oui mais elle n'a pas de culotte.  

Et *Joyeux Noël ami canard.*


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais elle n'a pas de culotte.
> 
> Et *Joyeux Noël ami canard.*



Quoi?! Tiens je l'avais pas vue...  

A toi aussi.


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Décembre 2005)

Comme nous sommes le 25 , je reformule mes meilleurs voeux, a vous tous


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Ca y est, il est né, on va pouvoir avoir des scènes d'évagile plus réjouissantes pour les amateurs de gore : trucidage de tous les gosses de sa génération et summum à paques avec une jolie crucifixion...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Joyeu Noël !


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

Hé oui... C'est Now Hell.

:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est bientôt fini


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

on m'a déjà niqué l'pif et l'foie hier, reste plus qu'les pieds


----------



## Bilbo (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on m'a déjà niqué l'pif et l'foie hier, reste plus qu'les pieds


Je suis sûr que tu as résisté autant que tu as pu, mais "on" était vraiment déterminé. 

Joyeux Noël à tous. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

ouais dix minutes au moins


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

tain ça commence à sentir le Chapon qui commence à dorer au four


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> tain ça commence à sentir le Chapon qui commence à dorer au four



Bizarre, ici ça sent le vieux qui fait sous lui et l'ether.


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

ben... mets les vieux au four !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre, ici ça sent le vieux qui fait sous lui et l'ether.


tu fais une aes avec L'Amok ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais une aes avec L'Amok ?



Nan l'Amok il préfère la colle.


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

la messe à la télé, c'est déprimant !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> la messe à la télé, c'est déprimant !



Quoi, le journal de 13 heures a été avancé ?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:  
ouais, remarque, le 13 heures, c'est presque pire... 

Quoique les bonnes soeur à la voix enrouée qui chantent faux... :sick:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu fais une aes avec L'Amok ?



Hé hé...

C'est pas gentil ça...


----------



## mikoo (25 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noël mes amis .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Au fait personne ne pourrait m'envoyer iChat ?
Je l'ai effacé sans faire exprès .
Merci pour ce cadeau.


----------



## joubichou (25 Décembre 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Au fait personne ne pourrait m'envoyer iChat ?
> Je l'ai effacé sans faire exprès .
> Merci pour ce cadeau.


Je peux te l'envoyer mais donne moi ton e mail


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

C'est bon on s'occupe déjà de moi.
Encore merci Joubichou.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

J'ai eu une couille personne ne pourrait l'uploader sur Rapidshare.de svp ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2005)

... Maintenant, en route pour la galère du 31!!!


----------



## sofiping (25 Décembre 2005)

tu fais comme moi ... une gréve de ta tronche


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *J'aimerais bien et avec votre aide faire de ce post un fil où chacun de vous y laisserait un mot ,une phrase pour souhaiter de bonnes fêtes.*
> *Un post où il n'y aurait aucun sous entendu, aucune réplique désagréable, aucun jugement sur rien ni personne...aucun discours même, juste un voeu..un souhait...*
> 
> *Joyeux Noel à toutes et tous.Bonnes fêtes
> ...


 





Joyeux Noël à tous les membres des forums. 





​


----------



## Dory (25 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour les voeux et ...re-joyeux Noêl :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Bonne fête des lumières aux personnes de confession juive...


----------



## Dory (25 Décembre 2005)

Joyeuses Hannouka


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

Burp.... :rose:
Trop mangé de chapon, mais p'tain c'est bon ! 

*JOYEUX NOEL À VOUS TOUS ENVORE UNE FOIS !*


----------



## Sloughi (25 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## gratteur-fou (25 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les voeux et ...re-joyeux Noêl :love:


 
Excellent Noël à toi Dory !
Et à tous ceux de MAcG !​ 












http://imageshack.us

​ 







​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Noël à toi Dory !
> Et à tous ceux de MAcG !​
> 
> 
> ...


Partagez, bon sang !


----------



## Dory (25 Décembre 2005)

Tout dépend de ce que j'ai à partager...


----------



## DarkNeo (25 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Joyeuses Hannouka



Toi aussi !
Shalom


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Je rêve ou les quotas de disco sont à 10 aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

va savoir ! 

ptet le cadeaux de Noël de vBulletin 


remarque, depuis qu'on a pus le droit aux tradadas à coup de boule ! 

_Nan, j'déconne m'sieur l'admin.. nan, me bannis pas, nan !! _
:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2005)

Rendez-vous sur ce fil dans une semaine pour les voeux du nouvel an.


----------



## elKBron (26 Décembre 2005)

et bonne digestion surtout... perso, ca travaille toujours dans l estomac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux noël les gens,
bonne et heureuse année, la santé, tout ça, tout ça.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de ce que j'ai à partager...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Joyeuses fesses à tous ! ... heu... fêtes ! Pardon.




y'a pas que les fesses dans la vie....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas que les fesses dans la vie....




*Linux ?*





:mouais:


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

je vous la laisse elle a l'aire de bougé de la fonte la demoiselle.


----------



## tirhum (26 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Linux ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



euh....non ! 
c'est un "truc" que j'avais fait pour le site yetisports.org...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas que les fesses dans la vie....



On ne sait plus à quels saints se vouer.


----------

